# Just Goes To Show What a Huge Part Stress Plays



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

I have been having a long and boring run in with the horrible folk who live behind us - and guess what - I've succumed yet again, to cystitis - I suppose when you are stressed and anxious - its always your "achilles heel" on the health front that suffers. I'm prone to this horrible, compromising condition and have been for about 10 years. I believe, once you have it, you are much more prone to suffer rebouts and anyone else who suffers has my deepest sympathy.Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Aww, {{{Sue}}}, you poor soul... sorry you're having a tough time... Stress can be triggers for many things... sometimes after so long one just doesn't know which one caused (or triggered) which originally anymore... kinda of a "chicken-egg" thing, isn't it? and stress and other illnesses can just build on each other







... Do go see a dr and hope you feel better soon,Cherrie


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Ah Sue,We have had trouble with neighbors over the years and it can be really stressful dealing with people who live nearby who make life miserable. It seems that every neighborhood has someone who has to cause problems for others. I hope you are feeling better soon. Take care and much love.


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

Do I know where you're coming from.We bought a house 7 months ago and didn't really check out the neighbors too well.At least we are on acre lots so they are not right on top of you.To the upper left we have a group of howler monkeys that fight and scream every other day. Across the creek the gang banging drug dealer moved in,cars in and out 24/7.The folks behind them got into another screamer at 5am the other morning.It's a nightmare.That's not including the teenage boy down the road aways who tears up the road on a 4 wheeler at 50 miles an hour.He's going to get killed as we live a quarter of a mile on a dirt road.That gravel is going to throw him one day. So everyday is just another day of stress and anxiety.I really hate the neighbors but I love my house and my property.I love our creek and flowers and trees.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh Steely - I hear you, I really do. Mind, re our situation - my husband went around last w/e with a bottle of wine - guess what, I came back from my voluntary job I do Fridays - to find a tree surgeon and lots of the horrible overgrown branches gone!!!I dunno - would it help you to go and have a chat - maybe get all the neigby's over somewhere neutral for a "bonding session" or are things so bad that this would be unworkable?You have my sympathy - you don't want to uproot if there are lots of good things too - a creek - sounds heaven - don't get many creeks in Manchester!!!!Sue xxxx


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh no,I'm afraid of these people.There have been guns involved with the howler monkeys.The dad likes to get out and shoot up in the air.I don't think he's shooting at anyone,maybe.The drug dealer guy has two pit bulls although they are just pitiful.He's got them tied to the clothesline and I'm not sure they ever get fed.{{STRESS}}I can't bear mistreated animals.So I will just stay in my yard and hope I don't get hit by a stray bullet.We moved here for the creek.It is just wonderful and peaceful.Even with the horrible drought it is still bubbling along although a lot lower.We just keep planting privacy trees.Pretty soon I won't be able to see anyone.Yea!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Leylandii grows like topsy - horrible stuff - but quick growing - that was our problem - luckily they have cut them back abit.Its right hard isn't it - you chose somewhere nice to live but neighbours - right lottery. We are so lucky with the folk both sides of us - just as well cos on one side we are link detached.See here in blighty - there are an awful lot of us in a very confined space - so not much room. We live in a fairly box-like 1960's very extended 5 bed house - that would cost over £500,000 - so to move, forget it. I look at you chaps over there - you all seem to have these huge yards and lots of land, so I know your health system sucks but be thankful for all the room you get.Good luck Steely - howler monkeys - cripes!!!Sue xxx


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

I looked up the area you live in and was fascinated by it.It's all very close together and quite expensive.It's like our apartments or condos here.I'm trying to become more of a homesteader and more self reliant.I'm thinking chickens or goats.I don't know,I'm just a city girl at heart.As much as you can be in rural North Carolina.Leylandii is like a hedge?We do have quite alot of space and thats on the east coast.Most people live on the east coast,too.Places like Montana and Wyoming have so much land it's mind boggling.Yes,too,our health system is just a disaster and just keeps getting worse.I don't have health insurance myself.I think I might be able to get some better help with this if I did.Anyway,it's off to the doctor tomorrow.That's enough for a anxiety attack.I'll keep you posted.Thanks,Amy


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

Went to the doctor today,not real encouraged.I've been really worked up about the visit.IBS flaring all day.He put me on Paxil and did blood tests for h.pylori and thyroid.Gave nothing for the pain but I don't know what that might be.He wants to do an upper GI if the tests come back negative.With no insurance I don't think I can swing it.Sorry to be such a downer,it's been a bad day. Amy


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Amy - I'm so sorry you had a rough day yesterday (all these time diffo's I think I've got the right day) - I'm being no help but I do thank god for our National Health System - if you need a test, within reason, you will get one.If you are getting no relief from whatever the doctor prescribes, be proactive and go back for further consultation - at t'end of the day - thats what he/she is being paid for.I hope today is better one for you.God blessSue xxxx


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Sue, You're on the right day.Funny how small the world is even though we're thousands of miles apart.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Absolutely - my mate Mark (Overitnow on this site) hails from British Columbia and I volunteer at a 18th Century Cotton Mill here in this obscure corner of North West England - we have a series of long-term volunteers - and the last one Megan - who was an absolute doll - came from Victoria, BC - bizarre really!!!!!You any brighter today hun?Sue xxx


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi Sue, I've been feeling a little better.The doctor has put me on a low dose of Paxil and it seems to be working.I don't know how or why but its sure been nice to have a bit of relief.Maybe I'm just not as anxious about the attacks now.Could be my gut is filling back up with serotonin,I just don't know.I'm just feeling relieved.Hopefully it will continue.Thanks for asking Sue, Amy


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Good for you Amy - as to medication - I'm dead pragmatic about it now - if YOU feel better and there are no unduly adverse side-effects - well I'd stick with it - certainly for now anyway.Sue xxxx


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi Sue, I really have been feeling better.I have had a few side effects from the Paxil.I 've been yawning alot and some jaw clenching but it's so much better than the pain and hours in the bathroom that I can live with it. I was really concerned about taking an anti depressant but so far it's really helping.Of course it's only been a week so we'll see.Hope you're doing well.Amy


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Amy - thats such a positive sign - you should do really well then - I've got a mate whose anti-d worked within a matter of days - she was able to come off them altogether after 4 months.I'm grand - but resigned to being on mine, probably for life. Still, as I've said elsewhere - being abit porky is a small price to pay for mental wellbeing.May I wish you continued success - so pleased for you.Do stay in touch won't you?Sue xxx


----------

